# Super fatting LS



## Traumabrew (Oct 26, 2017)

What is the best way to super fat a LS? Should I just formulate the recipe from the start with a SF calculated in? I have read you can use Turkey Red castor oil and glycerin when dissolving the paste to achieve a super fat level. Does this work? If so, how much should I add?


----------



## bumbleklutz (Oct 26, 2017)

You can also super fat LS after dilution with any liquid oil you like.  Mix together equal weights of you super fatting oil and polysorbate 80, and then thoroughly mix that combination into your diluted LS.  Your LS may go cloudy or opaque after mixing; but it will become clear again after sitting.  Be careful with your choice of super fatting oil, you don't want to use something that goes rancid very quickly as it could spoil your soap.  I know that many folks like meadowfoam seed oil to super fat LS as it is very stable, and resists rancidity.  I have had good luck with macadamia nut oil, but I also use ROE and tetrasodium edta in my LS to help ward off rancidity.


----------



## Susie (Oct 26, 2017)

I would first suggest that you go read at least 5 pages of threads in the Liquid and Cream Soap Forum.  You probably won't need to ask after you do.  Be sure you read this thread:  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114
Yes, all of it.

But to answer your question, is that you add the SF up front to the calculator.  You do not need Turkey Red Castor Oil.  And glycerin is not required, and does not add to the superfat at all (it is not a fat).  I would suggest you use soapee.com for a calculator.  It allows you to set your water amount.  In this case you want a 3:1 ratio.  

You are going to have tons of questions.  Reading a bit will answer many of them, and help you avoid making some rookie mistakes.  You will also learn that there is no need to cook liquid soap for hours.  No need to cook at all.  And making liquid soap is no more difficult than CP bar soap.  So please use this forum as your sounding board and education so that you do not get trapped into the "make it lye heavy then cook the stew out of it and neutralize" trap.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 27, 2017)

Ditto what both Bumbleklutz and Susie said.

For what it's worth, I superfat one of my liquid soap formulas (my Creamy Cocoa Shea formula, which is also posted on the forum) with meadowfoam seed oil. The soap is actually already superfatted up front with a 3% S/F using SummerbeeMeadow's advanced liquid/cream soap calculator, but then I extra superfat it when I individually bottle portions of it up for immediate use. I mix it with an equal amount of PS80 and stir it right into the diluted liquid soap. 

IrishLass


----------

